# We,ve Got Our First Ever BFP..Feeling On Top Of The World



## Nickki (May 15, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

We,ve got our                :

Official test day is tommorow but we had bought one of the first response early test kits and our surrogate mum tested and got a faint positive a couple of days ago,a stronger positive yesterday and a lovely bright clear positive this morning.

We,ve also tested on a clearblue digital and got a   as well as on numerous other rapid response and clearblue tests    ,cant be too sure on things like this  .

We,re over the moon,cant stop smiling,now just     that everything goes well.



Regards Nickki


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Nickki!

This is the best news ever! 


Many many best wishes coming you way.  What a fantastic start to the day and good luck for the next eight months!



Amanda


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Nickki!!!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

WHOOOOOOOOO Nickki massive congratulations mummy to be 
xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations !!!  

You must be over the moon, Enjoy every minute  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Nickki,
Was wondering how you were getting on so very suprised (pleasantly) to see your post.
Congratulations you must be thrilled.
I  hope it all continues to go well for you.
Pm me if you want to chat or catch me on SUK.
Love 
EJJB
x


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations, Nikki and good luck for the next few weeks and months.  I don't know if you're like me, but I found the first 5 weeks after our positive the most nerve-wracking of my life, but it was all worth it once we saw that little heartbeat going pumpity pumpity pump!!

FX


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Nikki many many congratulations. Wishing you a very healthy and trouble free pregnancy.

Love Jaybxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive congratulations xxx


----------

